# Schwarzenegger signs budget with more welfare cuts



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Schwarzenegger signs budget with more welfare cuts - Yahoo! News

SACRAMENTO, Calif. - Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger made additional cuts to child welfare programs, medical care for the poor and AIDS prevention efforts Tuesday as he signed an $85 billion compromise spending plan that he called "the good, the bad and the ugly."
Schwarzenegger used his line-item veto authority to save an additional $656 million that will let the state restore a reserve fund he says is needed for tough times.
Schwarzenegger's vetoes include $80 million from child welfare programs; $61 million in county funding to administer Medi-Cal, California's version of Medicare; $52 million from AIDS prevention; $50 million to Healthy Families, the low-cost health insurance program for poor children; and $6.2 million more from state parks.
"Those are ugly cuts and I'm the only one that is really responsible for those cuts because the Legislature left, they didn't want to make those cuts," he said.
The Republican governor called the budget package aimed at balancing the state's budget through June 30, 2010, the toughest since he took office in 2003. Still, Schwarzenegger said the package included reforms he has long sought and forces government to live within its means.
The additional cuts were needed to build a $500 million reserve fund after the state Assembly rejected about $1.1 billion in revenues from local transportation funding and by allowing new offshore oil drilling.
With much of state spending tied up by federal and constitutional requirements, the Schwarzenegger administration wants to ensure the state has a cash cushion in case of emergencies such as earthquakes and wildfires.
The governor and lawmakers hope the revised spending plan will end California's cash crisis and allow the state to spot issuing IOUs. Representatives for the treasurer and controller said it would take a few more days to determine if the cuts were enough.
California's economy has been hit by the housing market slump and high unemployment, and the latest efforts to close a $26 billion shortfall came just five months after lawmakers and the governor ended months of negotiations to close a previous $42 billion deficit.

I* must admit that when Arnold became governor in Cali I was very skeptical. But in the end I have to tip my hat to him. Fuckface Deval could learn a thing or 2 from him. Like to cut back on welfare checks instead of cops, and hire more troopers. Arnold doesn't seem to have any problem funding his CHP Academies.*

*FU Deval...you can't leave soon enough.*


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I knew I liked the guvenator.... If you don't want to make cuts in Massachusetts at least have some type of reform. Check on those that may be abusing the system and if they are give them the boot.

And I still think that those that are on public assistance such as Sec 8 should be offered only housing similar to military housing and Barracks. Why should they live better then our military. Ship them on Public transit to and from a closed base and give them the assistance they need to get back on their feet and get off the tit of the state


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting I figured Arnold's left side wife would be using subliminal liberal messages to keep him from his conservative ways. I agree the people on public housing shouldnt be getting a check for 1600 a month and allowed to live anywhere they want. It should be dormitory style housing with everyone pitching in.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

This is exactly what mass needs to do. the base housing i live in i feel is even to good for section 8. They need to be forced to live in dorm style housing with just enough space to survive. They should also only be able to collect for a short period of time, just long enough to get on you feet and if you fail to get on your feet in the time allowed b/c your f*cking lazy then to bad.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

They actually used to house the poor in "poor houses", which is where the term came from. It was essentially communal living. A great idea in my opinion. Hell, nowadays they won't even issue food stamps because it's to humiliating for the poor.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> They actually used to house the poor in "poor houses", which is where the term came from. It was essentially communal living. A great idea in my opinion. Hell, nowadays they won't even issue food stamps because it's to humiliating for the poor.


You've got a better shot of seeing someone unseat a _living_ Kennedy/Kerry for a senate seat than MA establishing ANYTHING with the phrase "poor" in it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SWarzenhager is just another RINO


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

sadly the GOP has been beaten and stripped down so severly since Reagan was President. If any of the GOP pols speak too far to the right they get branded as racists or extreme right wingers and its usually immediate death for their political careers.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Cut welfare? Awesome!! Now some of those people might actually have to work!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Finally, some people will be transitioning off of--instead of just onto--transitional assistance.


----------

